# Suche jemanden der sich werben lässt



## big1990 (22. Februar 2016)

hi

suche einen zum werben der min. 2 char mit hoch spielt das auf dem server Die Silberne Hand oder auf Die ewige Wacht

 

Für infos PN oder Battletag : BIG#2430


----------

